# Fake Torch Flames



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I vaguely remember someone on this thread had a how to of fake flame using a fan?? I recently came across a steal of a deal at our local Kroger. Six inch across battery operated fans for $1.50 a piece. I bought some lightweight material and tried to duplicate the flame to no avail. Anyone have any ideas?? I want to make entry way torches complete with flames!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here you go: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15113


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks, IMU. Either my fan isn't strong enough or my material is too heavy. I'll keep trying!!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You have to pay close attention to the air currents around the fan. If you close off the air improperly, you cut off the air flow and your flames won't fly.


----------

